# Honey as cough medicine



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, we knew it all along, but now it's "News":

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22085901/

With all the recent to-do about children's cold remedies, I wondered how long it would take for someone to figure this out. I just wish *I* had gotten the grant!


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

I just keep thinking about how the wheel goes around.


----------



## Dubhe (Jul 19, 2007)

Some more info...........
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/12/071203164750.htm


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

GREAT!! Thanks, Hobie! I just got a call from a new customer who had heard a report on the radio. He has a daughter with a presistant night-cough. He's going to try some of our "Naturally Raw... unfiltered, unheated" honey with her. These reports will be a great addition to give him.

Waya Coyote


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

Mother never went without honey in cupboard .Before bed we got a herb tea with honey and at bed time was a spoonfull of darkest honey she could find at farmers market. She is old euro school type.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

And it sure dose taste better than that nasty cough medicine! I always imagined that I was swallowing some kind of paint remover, but now the thought of a spoon of sweet honey makes having a cough a seem little better.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

suprstakr said:


> ... a spoonfull of darkest honey she could find at farmers market.


That's interesting! I wonder what it is about the dark honeys? I alway believe that there is truth behind the "old ways."


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

The report I saw stressed Buckwheat honey by name (BUCKWHAET)!!! If it is true of other honeys (by studies performed), wish they would have said Dark Honey or just HONEY!!!

Got no Buckwheat here .


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

They forgot the secret ingredient...whiskey!!! An old-timer told me his cough medicine was a mix of honey, whiskey, and lemon, all warmed a bit. Perhaps the stress from the fumes makes one just forget about the cough.....it does seem to work though, even if it is all mental.....

Rick


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

ScadsOBees: My mother called your secret ingredient a Hot Toddy. Now that I think about it after she gave me some I slept quiet sound.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

sc-bee said:


> The report I saw stressed Buckwheat honey by name (BUCKWHAET)!!! If it is true of other honeys (by studies performed), wish they would have said Dark Honey or just HONEY!!!
> 
> Got no Buckwheat here .


SC, 
I can relate. The customer who had heard the report called me for "buckwheat" honey. We don't have that here either. After reading the various articles, it seemed that Buckwheat was chosen because it was locally available (where the test was conducted). In the report, it was stated that the dark honey's antioxidant properties "may" have played a role... but that is another study. Dark vs Light. Buckwheat vs Tulip tree, etc...

Why couldn't they have said "dark honey" or just "honey"? well, that's science... you have to be as specific as possible in order to have as few loose ends as possible. 

Thanks to those who posted links, I'm able to explain to my customer that it MAY have been the color, it MAY have been the variety, or it MAY have just been that it's honey. He'll buy what we have and see.

WayaCoyote


----------

